# Open Blues Jams in Toronto??



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not sure if this has been covered before but I've seen some threads of blues jams in other cities around us and am wondering whether any members here ever get together to jam at any clubs in the city.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Haven't heard of anything recently. I heard once that Mike McKenna has something on Sundays at some pub on The Danforth - the Black Swan ?????


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Haven't heard of anything recently. I heard once that Mike McKenna has something on Sundays at some pub on The Danforth - the Black Swan ?????


Ya Mike still plays at the Black Swan on a fairly regular basis. Next appearance is Feb 9th I believe.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

There is a Sunday night jam at Grossman's with Brian Cober and I think a Monday night jam at The Black Swan. There is also a Wednesday night jam at Zemra on St. Clair West (at Arlington). The club listings in Now Magazine have a few more.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Sounds pretty good. Do you know if they're blues/rock jams, or anything goes?
Just trying to avoid the metal, punk and hair band jams.
Man, I must be getting old.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Grossman's and the Black Swan are primarily blues/rock and Zemra is wide open but mainly rock, r&b, blues and jazz. Punk and metal are not really improvisational in nature so unless a whole band shows up it doesn't surface very often.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm trying to put something together with players over 35 and figured blues/rock jams were a good place to come across other older players.
I'm going to check out those clubs.


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

I always love the Wednesday night jams with Mike McDonald at Grossman's. Haven't been there for a while.

Mike has probably my favorite tone out of his Super Reverb that he plugs a Squire strat or P-90 SG into. Love it when he plays Sitting on Top of the World.

Great guitarist and singer!

I actually had Part I of my stag there (almost 4 years ago).

***Update***

I just checked the Grossman's website and it looks like Mike McDonald doesn't host a Wednesday night jam there anymore. Actually, it doesn't look like there's a Wednesday jam anymore at all, just Sundays. I still can't believe it's almost been 4 years since I was last there.

Does anyone know where and IF Mike McDonald plays? I'd hate to think that I wouldn't be able to see him and the boys play anymore. I'm bummed.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, I realize this is a decade old thread and counting 
I think it's well worth resurrecting given our current circumstances - 
*what Toronto venues are hosting blues jams now?*

Grossman's - nope
Black Swan - Sunday nights open stage @9pm, Wednesday nights "acoustic guests" - no idea what that is. Anyone?
Zerma is no more I think
The Grover Pub - ope mic Fridays

I see nothing else....


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

CathodeRay said:


> Yes, I realize this is a decade old thread and counting
> I think it's well worth resurrecting given our current circumstances -
> *what Toronto venues are hosting blues jams now?*
> 
> ...


Senso at 730 St. Clair W. where Dave's Pizza used to be was hosting an Open Mic on Thursdays the last time I was in the neighbourhood (maybe last fall). Next time I'm in the vicinity, I'll see if it's still happening.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

jdto said:


> Senso at 730 St. Clair W. where Dave's Pizza used to be was hosting an Open Mic on Thursdays the last time I was in the neighbourhood (maybe last fall). Next time I'm in the vicinity, I'll see if it's still happening.


Well the food looks awesome, https://senso-restaurant.square.site/


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I'm down to checkout some of these venues, would love to hear some open mic nights and maybe participate in an open jam. Keep 'em posting.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Open Mic Jam Listings Ontario is on Facebook.

Also Sunday Blues at the Rockpile

Toronto Guitar Exchange also posts events.

Lottsa small venues having open mics now.


----------

